# Nürburgring in the V10 M5



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is some current info on the Nürburgring Nordschleife Ring-Taxi if anyone is planning for this during an upcoming ED.

BMW Ring-Taxi tickets for a drive on the new BMW M5 V10 within the season 2005 will be available from December 2004, 1st. onwards, under the official BMW Motorsport website 
http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ring-taxi 
Dedicated schedules for Your individual BMW Ring-Taxi drive will be available from March 2005, 1st.

The BMW Ring-Taxi Service Hotline will answer further questions from monday to friday during 10:00h to 12:00h am by phone under +49 2691 93 2020 or you can send an email to 
[email protected] or by telecopy to +49 2691 932017.

BMW Ring-Taxi phone: + 49 (0) 2691 93 20 20
BMW Ring-Taxi mail: [email protected] 
BMW Ring-Taxi fax: +49 (0) 2691 93 20 17


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Good Stuff!! :thumbup: I will make this a sticky thread

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, I'll be the sacrificial moron for those who have no idea what this is about...
Give us a hint? What is a Ring-Taxi?


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

For us Deutsch-impared

http://216.239.37.104/translate_c?h.../ring-taxi/de/index.html&prev=/language_tools


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

BillKach said:


> OK, I'll be the sacrificial moron for those who have no idea what this is about...
> Give us a hint? What is a Ring-Taxi?


I don't know all the details, but there's a (reknowned) "taxi" that will drive you around the Nurburgring, rather than letting you do it. Professional driver who knows the course, and knows how to drive a M5 to the limits. Basically a chance to experience the thrill without nearly as much risk to your self and your new car.

Do a search on some of the other forums and you can get more details, as well as pics of one of the hottie drivers.


----------



## boomer325 (Nov 10, 2004)

That would be by far the greatest thing ever, haha.. on a side note in the Deccember 2004 Top Gear magazine, Sabine Schmitz one of the test drivers on the BMW site takes a jaguar s-type diesel around the ring in 9 minutes and 12 seconds imagine what she can do in an M5.. ...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

boomer325 said:


> That would be by far the greatest thing ever, haha.. on a side note in the Deccember 2004 Top Gear magazine, Sabine Schmitz one of the test drivers on the BMW site takes a jaguar s-type diesel around the ring in 9 minutes and 12 seconds imagine what she can do in an M5.. ...


Since she's a Ring-Taxi driver, she already does the ring pretty quickly in the current edition of the M5. Low 8 minutes, according to one interview. She's done the ring in at 8'16", so who knows what she'll do when the new M5 comes on line.


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

boomer325 said:


> That would be by far the greatest thing ever, haha.. on a side note in the Deccember 2004 Top Gear magazine, Sabine Schmitz one of the test drivers on the BMW site takes a jaguar s-type diesel around the ring in 9 minutes and 12 seconds imagine what she can do in an M5.. ...


 Do a search for "Top Gear s05w05" if you would like to see the Top gear episode with Sabine. The torrent should still be avaliable. Clarkson was trying his darnest to get a sub 10 min lap with the Jag.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I just send an email to see if they have availability in the first week of August... I sure hope so...:thumbup:


----------



## snagger (May 28, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I just send an email to see if they have availability in the first week of August... I sure hope so...:thumbup:


It is pretty expensive.. some sites say 130 Euro, others say 175. I'd suspect the latter, and that gets bad if you're a sorry American like me. Anyone want to split a ride in early July 2005?


----------



## anlauf (Dec 28, 2004)

*Any Response from them yet?*

I have sent several emails asking for updates. My original email from them said I would get and email March 1 that would tell me how to order tickets...you guessed it, no email. I sent several requests along in the past 3 weeks with no answer. Has anyone gotten any response?


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Go to this link:http://bmw-motorsport.com/01-054FEED6688A6A676EF115C55F3777E7/ring-taxi/de/kaufen/index.html

and type in your email adress. It says when ticket are available they will notify you by email

I called the Ting-Taxi last week, they said in broken english that ticket will be available for sale on April 1st. I used a translator program and that is basically what the website also said.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

M5 taxi commercial

http://bmw-motorsport.com/ring-taxi/de/home/rt_Small.wmv


----------



## anlauf (Dec 28, 2004)

*NO email today*

Well it's almost 4pm on 4/1 in Germany...no email offer for tickets as promised. I am beginning to give up on these guys. Has anyone had any response OTHER than a promise to get an email?


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

anlauf said:


> Well it's almost 4pm on 4/1 in Germany...no email offer for tickets as promised. I am beginning to give up on these guys. Has anyone had any response OTHER than a promise to get an email?


You may have to resort to the old telephone :eeps: :
+49 (0)2691 932020


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I was just there last weekend and the Ring Taxi is running! Not sure why they never emailed me back. My guess is that its still closed to tourists and only VIPs are being taken around.

Here are some pics.

http://www.corystarr.com/erics/Germany/images/Day6-25 Whoa is it YES, the new Ring Taxi.jpg

http://www.corystarr.com/erics/Germany/images/Day6-26 Who is it behind the wheel is it.jpg

http://www.corystarr.com/erics/Germany/images/Day6-27 Yes by gosh its Sabine.jpg

btw, if you can't get on the ring taxi, there is a service there that will give you a ride in a Viper and I think its cheaper than the Ring Taxi as well. I made friends with a guy from the Netherlands and he gave me a ride for free in his E30. Last weekend because of the holidays, they also had opened the F1 circuit as part of the Nordschleife which has never been done in recent years. It was very cool. btw, Sabine blew past us at one point..just amazing. I timed her informally around the ring and she did it in about 8 minutes...she skipped the F1 course for some reason.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I was at the ring last saturday (april 2). My wife and I did 3 laps in our car. It was a blast. We did have helmets and a 4 pt. harness in our car. The harness really helped keep you in your seat.

When you say the F1 course was open did you mean you could drive the whole portion or just that one corner?

I plan on driving the ring again in the coming days.

By the way I recommend any EDers to seriously be carefull! The ring is a racetrack with a lot of nuts including myself.


By the way what is a quick lap? My wife says the first one was 13.5min and the third one was somewhere under 11min. I think she was bull sh""ing me.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

gmlav8r said:


> I was at the ring last saturday (april 2). My wife and I did 3 laps in our car. It was a blast. We did have helmets and a 4 pt. harness in our car. The harness really helped keep you in your seat.
> 
> When you say the F1 course was open did you mean you could drive the whole portion or just that one corner?
> 
> ...


The whole F1 course was open...part of the Nordshleife turns onto it and then back again at the same spot...if you look close in the first 1/2 mile of the Nordshleife, you will see the gates which are normally closed. A good time depends on what car you are driving of course. The new ring taxi does it in slightly over 8 minutes with 4 people in the car...but that's 500hp and a professional driver who drives the Ring for a living 

You really need to have 100 laps under your belt before you really know the course. The guy I drove with had a 325 with a few mods and was a good driver and he was running about 10min or so laps, excluding the F1 course. At that pace, we were not passed by anyone and passed quite a few people...so that is a good pace for sure. But wow, when the ring taxi passed us....it was with a whoosh.... :thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm also interested in doing the Ring Taxi. If anyone has luck getting hold of these folks, please let me know. I've submitted my e-mail address for now.

Does one pay per car or per person?


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

*New English website*

FWIW, here's the link for the (new?) English web page:

http://ring-taxi.bmw-motorsport.com/ring-taxi/en/index.html

I contacted them if they have any opening for late October and they said they're already sold out. They'll sell more tickets in December.


----------

